# swell.gr : Mercedes CLK Zaino Enhancement Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hello everybody* :wave:

*The previous week at the Swell Detail Store we "hosted" a beautiful german beauty Mercedes CLK for an Zaino Enhancement Detail. 
Plastic and leather interior was cleaned and treated as well.
*










*As always Clay and reading for the beginning : *



































































*The correction is in progress and as you can see we have some photos of 50/50: :*

















































































































































*Tail lights 50/50:*










*Before and After with Menzerna PF 2500 correction shots :*








































































































































































































































































































































































































*Once the correction was over it was time for the final refinement on the CLK using Britemax Black Max - Ultra Fine Polishing Glaze. 
The outcome was a deep shiny look with a velvet like texture .*










*..and then it's time for Zaino Z-2 Pro Show Car Polish in three layers with the added Zaino ZFX Flash Cure Accelerator Additive.
*










*Next day a final wipedown with fantastic Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale for a bit more gloss and protection. *










*See for yourself ....*








































































































































*The windscreen and rest glass was cleaned Zaino Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish ...*










*...and then sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
*










*After cleaning process, wheels were sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant.*










*Plastic Trims were dressed with Dodo Juice Fantastic Plastic Trim Dressing.
*










*Exhaust tips before and afters with Britemax Easy Cut & Britemax Final Shine.
*



























*Now its time for he interior ,after the cleaning of the plastic parts** then we had to **dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing - Natural Gloss Finish ,a very good non greasy and anti static dressing .*:thumb:





































*The steering were cleaned and conditions with Chemical Guys InnerClean .*










*All leather interior, was cleaned with Zaino Z-9 Leather Soft Spray Cleaner and then were moisturized with Zaino Z-10 Leather in a Bottle.
*










*After 3 days some outdoor shots :*























































*and some sunlight :argie: shots : *













































































































*Thanks for looking, and hope you enjoyed as much as i did .*
mike.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job, those reflections look awesome


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Astonishing work mike


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning work Mike! Those reflection shots... :argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Fantastic results! By the way, I love your shop/office!  
P.S. As this is not a first necessity service you still have clients despite this crazy situation in Greece, superb!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike. excellent effort's there mate :thumb:

Direct sun shots are class, really bringing out the flake in the paint!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

OMG what a change , well done Mike :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

One more stunning work
Mike congrats!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Exceptional work Mike!! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW! Those 50/50's show just how bad the finish was before. 

Great transformation Mike :thumb: 

I always enjoy reading your write ups too! 

John


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work mike. May I ask how do you find the blackmax?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Stunning finish!
Well done Mike!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks for all the comments mates :thumb:



stangalang said:


> Great work mike. May I ask how do you find the blackmax?


 It was extremely easy to work with, using a DA, and it has a nice smell. The surface afterwards was oil free, compared to other glazes, and ready to be topped with a sealant. Even if the paintwork was already corrected, it added a nice glossy finish and popped out the metallic flake.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Top work mike!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another great job there Mike :thumb:

Some serious gloss in that paint now 

Mario*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike,

That is truly sensational work, that's an amazing finish. Your write ups and photos are amongst the best on here for me.

What kind of light do you have on the stand please? Is that Halogen or Halide?

Also, I love your workshop/office - I wish mine was that nice!!

All the best,

Russ.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Another great job there Mike :thumb:
> 
> Some serious gloss in that paint now
> 
> Mario*


Thanks a lot Mario :thumb:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mike,
> 
> That is truly sensational work, that's an amazing finish. Your write ups and photos are amongst the best on here for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Russ ,

the light on stand is metal halide .:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Cracking finish Mike!!

Love that shot!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work mike.:thumb:


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey dude, the 50/50 photos really shows the perfect result!!

Crazy job as always!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Cracking finish Mike!!
> 
> Love that shot!





dmpoyz said:


> Great work mike.:thumb:





andrew_greece said:


> Hey dude, the 50/50 photos really shows the perfect result!!
> 
> Crazy job as always!!


Thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish, great work Mike

Always good write ups


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Great work Mike, this is no enhancement, it's a correction! lol


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely finish, great work Mike
> 
> Always good write ups


Thanks a lot Adam :thumb:



fishbonezken said:


> Great work Mike, this is no enhancement, it's a correction! lol


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------

